# The Republican Party and The Tea Party Congress Polls PLUMMET'S To Historical Low



## MarcATL (Oct 11, 2013)

The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.

NBC/WSJ poll: 60 percent say fire every member of Congress - First Read
Government Shutdown 2013: Republican Party Hits Record Low Approval, Poll Finds

Anyone care to guess why?

Hint: They're the ones being blamed for it.

And rightfully so.

When will the rabid RWers in their midst stop the madness?


----------



## mascale (Oct 11, 2013)

Most revealing in the Wall Street Journal assessment:
___________________________________________
Even Republicans are pretty unhappy with how their party is handling the situation. A whopping 70 percent of respondents said the GOP was putting their political agenda ahead of what's good for the country in the current budget battle. The poll showed that a plurality of Republicans, or 40 percent, believe this is the case, while more than a third disapproved of the job Republicans in Congress are doing.
___________________________________________

The Democrats had wanted a debt ceiling increase through 2014.  Maybe a new every few weeks or so would work better(?), as long as the Republicans "Compromise" every few weeks, or so(?)

Apparently the shutdown, of course, is not affecting the federal holiday weekend(?)!  Even anarchists can likely agree.  Park Rangers are probably kind of enthused about this one.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Your federal dollars will be working this weekend, like never before(?)!)


----------



## velvtacheeze (Oct 11, 2013)

For those under 30, the GOP brand is like sludge.  It's the party of angry old people, who hate minorities and gays.  None of them want to vote like their grumpy grampa, who spews out hatred during the holidays against people who haven't done any harm to him, but just aren't like him. 

The GOP's future is negligible and it's the fault of their failed conservative policies, both domestic and foreign. 

They will need to liberalize or moderate their views.  It will have to happen in fifteen to twenty years for them to have a chance.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> 
> NBC/WSJ poll: 60 percent say fire every member of Congress - First Read
> Government Shutdown 2013: Republican Party Hits Record Low Approval, Poll Finds
> ...



so are you rejoicing Marc that your vaunted Democrats poll in at around 33%?.....if any  Democrat and Republican in this Country still vote for these incompetent assholes in the next election then you guys deserve what you get.....and im told i waste my votes by not voting for these wonderful Party people.....as Spock would say...."Fascinating"....


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone seen polling on specific GOP representatives?
No, I thought not.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Anyone seen polling on specific GOP representatives?
> No, I thought not.



lol

CLASSIC!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> For those under 30, the GOP brand is like sludge.  It's the party of angry old people, who hate minorities and gays.  None of them want to vote like their grumpy grampa, who spews out hatred during the holidays against people who haven't done any harm to him, but just aren't like him.
> 
> The GOP's future is negligible and it's the fault of their failed conservative policies, both domestic and foreign.
> 
> They will need to liberalize or moderate their views.  It will have to happen in fifteen to twenty years for them to have a chance.



hey Cheese answer me a question....your buddy Dean has avoided this twice and you did once....here it is again....if Republicans hate Minorities like you say they do, how come they have lived amongst them here in S.Cal for Decades and have even married them and have kids?.....doesnt sound like ALL of them hate like you and Dean and others say they do.....is it BULLSHIT....or are you just one of the misinformed people on the left?....


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2013)

oh dear gawd,  these repetitive liberals wet dreams THREADS is taking OVER this board

this has been posted 5 times already

pathetic

same crap different day


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> 
> NBC/WSJ poll: 60 percent say fire every member of Congress - First Read
> Government Shutdown 2013: Republican Party Hits Record Low Approval, Poll Finds
> ...





> Even Republicans are pretty unhappy with how their party is handling the situation. A whopping 70 percent of respondents said the GOP was putting their political agenda ahead of what's good for the country in the current budget battle. The poll showed that a plurality of Republicans, or 40 percent, believe this is the case, while more than a third disapproved of the job Republicans in Congress are doing.


And yet there still remains a delusional hard-core of partisan rightwing extremists who refuse to accept the facts. 

Senate republicans have gone so far as to issue an ultimatum to the House.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 11, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> ...



The Republicans are getting DESTROYED. The American People are angry at them...mostly. You know it, I know it, even the damned Republican Party knows it.

Stop deflecting and face it like a man.

Notice how they are suddenly changing their tactics and talking points.

You see how Ted Cruz is about to get thrown under the bus right?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL you really should ask for a merge with kidrocks thread on this. I beleive there were a couple of others as well.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh and by the way this polling firm that was used is a solid Democrat pollster. 

Seriously ask for the merge.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> ...


It's the Right Wing Bubble at it's finest and lowest once again..







These bastards just can't help themselves...it's Party first every. single. time. No matter what.

Unless it's far RW pablum...they don't wanna hear it.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to guess why?



*
In Praise of Partisan Media*

Fake impartiality by the media is the real problem, not bias.

David Harsanyi | October 11, 2013


Take last week's much-talked-about testy exchange between anchorman Thomas Roberts and Republican National Chairman Reince Priebus. It can be uncomfortable watching a head-on collision of hackery, but the truth is that the exchange between Roberts and Priebus was weirdly honest, entertaining and informative.* It's not often a TV anchorman admits to viewers that he's reading "directly from what the president just gave us."* At least he's honest. And it's not as if Priebus was on MSNBC to offer his dispassionate impression of the situation, either. He should be challenged"


----------



## Camp (Oct 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Oh and by the way this polling firm that was used is a solid Democrat pollster.
> 
> Seriously ask for the merge.



The Wall Street Journal is not a polling firm. It is a newspaper owned by Rupert Murdoch.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> 
> NBC/WSJ poll: 60 percent say fire every member of Congress - First Read
> Government Shutdown 2013: Republican Party Hits Record Low Approval, Poll Finds
> ...



So has Obama's poll numbers dropped to 37%. Any comment on that?  Didn't think so!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Anyone seen polling on specific GOP representatives?
> No, I thought not.



GOP In Danger Of Losing House As Popularity Plummets: Poll

Polling in the districts, conducted by the liberal-leaning Public Policy Polling and paid for by MoveOn.org, follows similar polling that found voters hostile to lawmakers supporting the shutdown.

Democrats need a net increase of 17 seats to retake control of the lower chamber, and the prior polling found 17 Republicans trailing generic Democratic opponents before voters were told they had supported the shutdown. After they were told -- which a Democratic challenger would waste no time doing while campaigning -- another four Republicans fell behind. 

In the latest survey, based on a dozen Republicans, five trail Democrats and another is tied. Once voters were told the Republican supported the shutdown, another three fell behind the Democrat. 

Of the 36 Republican-controlled districts where voters were surveyed by PPP, 29 of them could flip -- more than enough to give control of the chamber to Democrats.

*I know, I know, you guys are just waiting for the unskewed polls*


----------



## Camp (Oct 11, 2013)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> ...



Which poll are you talking about sir? What does that 37% number represent?


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 11, 2013)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


These RW bastards NEVER posts links.

They just spew shat and consider it gospel.


lol


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> ...



its always funny when a delusional hard core partisan calls someone else that.....


----------



## Camp (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



The polls have been indicating shocking changes from day to day. This NBC/WST poll will be obsolete by midnight tonite if it isn't already.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2013)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> ...



Obama's numbers have gone up to 47%,

Thanks, Republicans.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



That's because they are the missing link.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 11, 2013)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP and the Tea Party Congress poll numbers have been dropping like hot dookie in recent weeks and months and have more recently PLUMMETED to historical lows post the government shutdown.
> ...



Plenty to comment on: 

Obamas not running for reelection, House republicans are.

The thread is about GOP poll numbers, not Obama. Start an Obama poll numbers thread if you want.  

Its also evidence the 22nd Amendment was unnecessary.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


*Stop deflecting and face it like a man.*

Deflecting?....i cant stand the sonsofbitches Marc....i hope we never see the basterds again....

NOW....how about YOU answering my question....

are you rejoicing that your vaunted Democrats poll in at around 33%?....that puts them on the rung above the Republicans on the ladder to hell.....if you are proud of that just because they poll a little higher....then what does that say about you?...hopefully both houses of Congress are whisked off to the cornfield by little Anthony never to be seen again.....maybe if you fuckers would cut your dam "Party" chords and start thinking on your own, people like these incompetent boobs would not be in charge of anything that has to do with the lives of the people in this Country....and you people say i am wasting my votes by voting non-party?......yea right....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


*
These bastards just can't help themselves...it's Party first every. single. time. No matter what.*
was this one of those "tongue in cheek" moments?....like the Far Left is not the same way?.....seriously Marc?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seen polling on specific GOP representatives?
> ...



thats really great aint it Rocks....we will have one party rule.....havent you fuckers learned anything about what happens when that happens?......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

Chris said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Marc how come your not asking Chrissy for a link?.....hey just askin....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2013)

Obama's approval numbers plummet.  Here's the link.   http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/318003-obama-approval-ratings-continue-to-plummet.html


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> Obama's approval numbers plummet.  Here's the link.   http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/318003-obama-approval-ratings-continue-to-plummet.html



Actually Obama's approval ratings have gone up to 47%.

And the Red States are the biggest welfare queens.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2013)

The republicans need to vote to reopen the government NOW. If they don't they're finished as a national party.

I don't like that as that means bad things on the otherside coming.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



what even more funny is they believe because Obama won EVERYONE in the country now shares their extremist views...I laugh at them

everyone is extreme except them, but to others they are so left they are pushing communist left almost


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2013)

Chris said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's approval numbers plummet.  Here's the link.   http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/318003-obama-approval-ratings-continue-to-plummet.html
> ...




Link to prove you are a moron.  RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Obama Job Approval


----------



## The T (Oct 11, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 
Marc is one of those idiots that refuses to look at history...and when things go bad...he asks..."oh, shit...what just happened..."? 

You can lead horses to water...but some refuse to drink...MARCIE is NO exception. He's a 'Repeater'.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The republicans need to vote to reopen the government NOW. If they don't they're finished as a national party.
> 
> I don't like that as that means bad things on the otherside coming.



With all due respect Matthew, bullshit that they are finished.

In 1996 after the shutdown, we gained two seats in the Senate, only lost 3 in the House.

We retained excellent majorities in both the Congress and the Senate.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The republicans need to vote to reopen the government NOW. If they don't they're finished as a national party.
> ...




I think they feel like if they keep repeating it in 8,000 posts it might come true.  Of course, they don't mention Obama's numbers are also in the crapper.  Wonder why?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 11, 2013)

The pollster this thread is based on has these clients:

* Political Organizations

Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee
Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee
Democratic National Committee
EMILY's List
Indiana Democratic Party *

and

* U.S. Senators
Bob Casey, Jr. (PA)
Kent Conrad (ND)
Richard Durbin (IL)
Dianne Feinstein (CA)
Patrick Leahy (VT)
Bernie Sanders (VT)
Barbara Mikulski (MD)
Chuck Schumer (NY)*

Rest of client list is at link. Notice the trend in clients?

Our Clients - Political


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> The pollster this thread is based on has these clients:
> 
> * Political Organizations
> 
> ...




it says what they are wishing so that is all that matters to them...


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 11, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I know.

I've battled people both left and right who are saying that the Republican party is dead in the water over the shut down while they are truly ignorant of history or willfully ignorant of history. 

Well I remember every lib pundit in 2008 calling for a funeral for conservatives. Then 2010 happened.


----------



## The T (Oct 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The republicans need to vote to reopen the government NOW. If they don't they're finished as a national party.
> ...


 
I think Matthew is speaking of the capitulating nature of the GOP hierarchy...and their track record...and their extreme distaste for the TEA Party folks in their midsts.

The GOP Elites are threatened...is more to the point. But too bad for them, isn't it? It is precisely the TEA Party folks that keep the GOP viable...to their dismay.

I think Matthew doesn't trust them, therefore he capitpulates as he thinks the GOP old guard elites will...


----------



## The T (Oct 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


2014 will happen as well. The elites will wonder why the people are so stupid...(Nothing new).


----------



## Camp (Oct 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> The pollster this thread is based on has these clients:
> 
> * Political Organizations
> 
> ...



Why do you have to be so dishonest. Peter Hart was one of the pollsters involved in the poll. So you use the client list for Peter D. Hart Research to make it look like it is a Democratic slanted poll. How convenient that you fail to mention the other pollster on the team that runs a polling firm many times larger than Hart. Bill McInturff of Public Opinion Stategies is one of the most respected Republican pollsters in the business. The WSJ and NBC purpossely use pollsters from both sides to insure beyond doubt that the polls aren't skewered. Anyone in doubt can go check out who McInturff is. Go to pos.org and check out his client list. It's 20 times longer than Hart's and all Republican. pos.org, dare ya. Got it,   pos.org.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 11, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well yes, we have learned. We got Social Security, the WPA, and the CCC's. Good programs all that helped many, many Americans.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 11, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Very good. President Obama's numbers from 9/23/13 to 10/10/13 is 44.7% approval, with 51% disapproving. In the same time period, Congressional approval, 10.5%, 71.5% disapproval.

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Congressional Job Approval

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Obama Job Approval


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 11, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I am rejoicing.

They are going to get some of the blows as well, just by default, same for Obama. However, you and I both know who's getting the brunt of it...the Republicans, and rightly so.

So yes, I'm rejoicing.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 11, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> *
> These bastards just can't help themselves...it's Party first every. single. time. No matter what.*
> was this one of those "tongue in cheek" moments?....like the Far Left is not the same way?.....seriously Marc?.....


Harry, how are you doing sir?

We've had similar exchanges before.

There's no equivalency here. One party consistently lies and is lying right now.

Let's not muddle up the story with the "both sides" nonsense.

It doesn't apply.



Harry Dresden said:


> Marc how come your not asking Chrissy for a link?.....hey just askin....


Harry, keep calm, I already posted polls that back the numbers up.

The point was, no one on the right posted a damn thing.

It seems as if you're so invested in this false equivalency narrative that you're missing the forest for the trees.

Focus on the side that's lying, rather than making up false equivalency claims.

Peace Brother Harry.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

Chris said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's approval numbers plummet.  Here's the link.   http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/318003-obama-approval-ratings-continue-to-plummet.html
> ...



you mean like this big red state i live in which has more welfare people than just about everyone?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

The T said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


i was talking about Rocks T.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



we did not have one party rule Rocks...there was always 1 party in power but the other was always looking over their shoulder .....your above post is hoping the Democrats rule everything.....like i said for a guy in your late 60's....you havent learned shit about what happens when 1 of these pieces of shit have total control.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------

